# How can I safely get to 2nd story dormers to paint?



## Shamus (Apr 27, 2008)

Probably not the direction you want to go because of the expense but I rent a JLG articulated man-lift. You want a safe and quick way to get to hard to reach areas, that's it.
We have a local rental business that delivers and picks up. Costs $160 a day and I always make sure we are ready, including weather to get everything done in a timely fashion.


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

Hard to say w/o seeing it, but I gather that it's beyond the average DIY without specialty tools such as a lift, jacks, roof hooks, or etc....or else they would have done it by now
Pics might help if it's a simple $100+/- tool that would do it


----------



## hellothere123 (Aug 16, 2008)

Just as a friendly reminder, most accidents happen when you have limited time on a job and you feel rushed.

You have to make sure that you are safe, and then tie off ontop of the safety measures.

The suggestions above are worth the money.


----------

